# Wrist Braces



## WalkerBait (Jan 10, 2015)

What are the pros or cons when using a wrist brace on your slingshot? Are they worth including them in the design when making one? Thanks in advance!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Never mind the wrist brace. You need to address the return to senders. You may end up with some scars. lol

Seriously . Welcome to the forum. A majority of shooters here don't use wrist braces. A wrist brace is only necessary on a Star Ship design where the forks are in front of the hand.


----------

